# A Great Garage Sale Find. A Vintage Schwinn Tandem



## rolston12 (Mar 22, 2011)

I bought a vintage schwinn tandem bicycle at a local garage sale for 30 dollars. It needed some work though. So the boyfriend and I worked on it throughout last summer. We took the bent rims/ broken spokes to a bike repair shop. We buffed the rust off the chrome fenders and fixed the chain. In the end we got the bike in working condition and rode it every chance we could. We are wanting to repaint the bike and didnt know the proper way to do it and what color of paint we should paint it. It is a red now but we can see some purple underneath. Is that the original color? Should we keep the original color to keep the value? We would like to keep it red. The model number is P69386. It is single speed with coaster brakes. We would like to know the year of it too. Could someone please help us?


----------



## rolston12 (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 22, 2011)

WE like it, especially if YOU like it! Paint it any color you want, too! It will be worth more though if you paint it in a faithful original way. Candy apple red Schwinn colors can be found online. Google Schwinn serial numbers and find out exactly WHAT DAY it was built! (in most cases) That's your first assignment! Ask tons of questions, we are here to help. We don't bite.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 23, 2011)

Since it has been repainted already, its like a blank canvas!


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 23, 2011)

New authentic decals can be had on Ebay, and white wall tires always doll those up.


----------



## slapsley (Mar 26, 2011)

Not sure if this info is still applicable for you but your tandem was built between 3/14 and 3/30 of 1955! Awesome find and i am sooooo jealous. I've been looking for an old tandem like yours and have almost resorted to building my own from some unsalvageable Schwinns. As far as your paint goes, i'm of the school of thought that bikes, cars, and guitars are made to be used. make it what YOU want. Schwinn sold a kabillion bikes, and those weenies jacking up the prices of these old Schwinns are just that, weenies. An object is always worth what someone will pay for it, but the value placed on something you built for and by yourself is priceless.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 26, 2011)

It is def not that old. ore like '68 or so, I would say. Tandems had different numbers. My guess.


----------



## slapsley (Mar 27, 2011)

It is possible that tandems used a different serial number system, but assuming everything else is the same, Schwinn switched the serial number stamping from the left rear dropout to the headtube somewhere between '70 and '71, and they went to the 2-letter numbering system in '65. Based on that information, this tandem was built prior to 1965. Again, this is assuming the numbering system is the same for regular production Chicago Schwinns and tandems. I will keep my eyes open for discrepancies in this numbering system. Sorry if i got anyone unnecessarily excited about it being a '55. This information can be found at 
http://www.re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx


----------



## jwm (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like fun. I'd love to get one for the wife and me

JWM


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 27, 2011)

The purpleish color and the chainguard put it in the mid fifties. 1965 sounds closer.


----------



## Greg Pinch (Mar 29, 2011)

This is a mid to late 60's model.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 30, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> The purpleish color and the chainguard put it in the mid fifties. 1965 sounds closer.




I meant mid "sixties!"


----------

